# Old school RCAF helicopter footage



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2022)

Some lower quality footage of a RCAF H-21A in action. Check out the droop on the USAF helo, you would not want to be anywhere near that with the blades turning...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jun 2022)

This has better footage, but from a airshow


----------

